# Urban Poverty and Homelessness



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

BruinsFan said:


> too many people take advantage of the system.


People who take advantage of the US welfare system are by far in the minority. It's a myth that the welfare system is overflowing with "welfare queens" and the like (though they obviously do exist).


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Perhaps you can help me out explain what's going on with the welfare system. I'm really interested at how people use (and abuse) the system. I have been listening to radio from London, and it is a topic frequented by newspapers and tabloids in the UK: people pretending to be sick or have a disease or condition go to a welfare office to file their claim, and they use it for things not really covered in the claim (e.g. Buying a car, going out shopping).


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

We talked about homelessness in some of our urban planning classes and in a lot of cases a lot of these people have metal illnesses to where they can't take care of them selves properly. It might be that we might need to offer and give these people metal help such as providing them a place to stay with mental health and housing where they can get treatment to keep them away from booze and from being taken advantage of.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

1. Education
2. Jobs
3. Housing
4. Counseling
5. Food & Clothes


----------

